# Old Treemont Stove - Parts Needed!



## yag113 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi... I have an old Treemont wood stove. Was here when I moved in 13 years ago. Model HC 3000 (HC1000) Vansco Industries.

Stove has a pipe going into wall in back of stove (not up thru ceiling), in other words horizontal. The part that has deteriorated from heat is the 'shield' ...the rectangular, slightly curved metal piece that stands on edge inside the stove in the back and keeps fire and soot etc. from going into the stove pipe. Will try to attach picture of stove and deteriorated part. 

The stove has a few other issues as well.... no damper...the part that opens and closes air in the stove pipe. It fell apart so last year I used the stove without it. And a small crack on the body, near upper left corner of door. Plus the left wall of the stove bulges a little and gets red hot. Oh, and the hinges are wearing!

But I think the 'shield' may be the most pressing issue. Bear in mind I am a 58 year old woman who knows little about fixing stoves but I am handy and resourceful. I just don't want my house to burn down! I managed to disassemble and replace one of the blower fans last year. I tried looking for replacement parts but that was a dead end. Maybe I could have one made? 

Would welcome any input!

Gay Frazee
Shore Wildlife Rehab


----------



## humpin iron (Oct 22, 2014)

company gone, no parts avail, time for a new stove


----------



## mellow (Oct 22, 2014)

You would have to custom make all the parts, including that baffle.  Might be time to make a trip up this way to Salisbury or through the tunnel to check out some new stoves.  Treemont's are good solid stoves but that one looks to have given its all in the past 30 years and time to replace it.

It looks to be a rear vent model, in order to get something "affordable" you might have to have a new thimble put in above that one so you can get a top vent stove.

You guys do a good job down there, if I had a spare stove I would donate one but it has been a tough year for stove rehab's.


----------



## mellow (Oct 22, 2014)

Just a suggestion if your budget is as tight as I think it is, try calling some of the wood stove stores and see if they have any old ones that have been traded in that they will donate to you.


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 22, 2014)

a good metal shop could make you one, getting it just right will be tough though as they dont have properly shaped template to work off.


----------



## yag113 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hmmmmm.... I was pondering a new stove but to do so involves some major decisions.... pellets, wood? And at the moment I have a nice big pile of firewood and 2 giant oaks down locally that a friend is coming to help me cut and retrieve this weekend. Then again, I'm not getting any younger, cutting and carting wood is a lot of work... and I've been lucky to get 'free' firewood somehow every year but that could dry up too. But I do like a wood stove.

Do you think it is unsafe to use with the baffle in that condition? Until I make a decision? Or should I bite the bullet and replace now? I really don't want to burn my house down... that would cost more than a new stove!

Also, any recommendations of where to look in Salisbury or across the bay. Don't believe I'll find much on The Eastern Shore of VA.


----------



## yag113 (Oct 24, 2014)

mellow said:


> You would have to custom make all the parts, including that baffle.  Might be time to make a trip up this way to Salisbury or through the tunnel to check out some new stoves.  Treemont's are good solid stoves but that one looks to have given its all in the past 30 years and time to replace it.
> 
> It looks to be a rear vent model, in order to get something "affordable" you might have to have a new thimble put in above that one so you can get a top vent stove.
> 
> You guys do a good job down there, if I had a spare stove I would donate one but it has been a tough year for stove rehab's.




So top vent is cheaper than rear vent? Mine is a rear vent and goes into the chimney. This may sound stupid but if it vents out the top do I then have to get an elbow and put a new hole in the chimney? I don't know how this stuff works. Is rear vent better than top vent?  I think I need to do some homework on this topic!


----------



## mellow (Oct 24, 2014)

Correct, top vent you will need to put in a new thimble (crock) above the stove.  Top vent stoves can be found easier and cheaper than rear vent. 

Not sure how many sq feet you are trying to heat but Lowes here in Salisbury has some basic top vent stoves in stock starting at $699, you can usually talk them into giving you 10% off.

I would tell you to search Craigslist but everyone wants a ton of money for stoves this time of year.


----------



## yag113 (Oct 25, 2014)

mellow said:


> Correct, top vent you will need to put in a new thimble (crock) above the stove.  Top vent stoves can be found easier and cheaper than rear vent.
> 
> Not sure how many sq feet you are trying to heat but Lowes here in Salisbury has some basic top vent stoves in stock starting at $699, you can usually talk them into giving you 10% off.
> 
> I would tell you to search Craigslist but everyone wants a ton of money for stoves this time of year.


----------



## yag113 (Oct 25, 2014)

Thank you all for the suggestions and information. I have been giving it a lot of thought before I start investigating. I figured if I could decide what I wanted then searching for it would simplify things? Anyway, I am attaching a picture of the back of my stove. The pipe that goes into the brick 'wall' behind my stove and then into the chimney. Is it going to be possible to get something that matches up with the hole in the brick that is already there? Are the heights of the back vent at all standard?

This is the stove in my home, a 3 BR ranch and it is all I have ever used for heat. The bedrooms can be a little cold but I like it that way. In fact, this stove worked so well that when loaded with wood and the blowers on it gets insufferably hot at times. Depending on the type and size of wood I have at the time I have sometimes had to get up and feed the fire in the middle of the night but usually if I have a big round log and the damper down it would stay burning til morning so I didn't have to restart the fire. And this stove had the ash tray below with the separate door so you could remove the ashes without first putting out the fire. I like that feature. But I plan on living here til my dying days so maybe I should bite the bullet and get a new stove that will last until my dying day.

Any suggestions what make of stove to check out? Or where to look? It would be so much simpler if I could remove the old one and set the new one down and have it all line up with the old 'plumbing'.

I may be in the Salisbury area on Monday. I wouldn't mind resolving this now....it's going to get cold soon and I am not comfortable using the old one in the condition it is. 
Thanks for all your help!

G. Frazee
Shore Wildlife Rehab


----------



## yag113 (Oct 25, 2014)

Ooops... forgot the photo..here it is.


----------



## mellow (Oct 27, 2014)

Rear vent is going to severely limit your choices, I don't recall even seeing a rear vent on a showroom floor at any of the local shops.  Like I mentioned above your best bet would be to have a mason install a new thimble (crock) higher up so you can buy a cheaper more easily available top vent stove.

Btw, there is an old treemont just like yours listed on CL, I doubt it is rear vent but call them and find out:  http://easternshore.craigslist.org/for/4730358029.html


----------



## Sedlacekj (Feb 3, 2015)

I think I have the same wood stove as you.  I have had a terrible time trying to find any information about it. I have discovered that the baffle insulation needs replacing and I don't know what to replace it with since I couldn't even find a diagram of what model I have.  Do anyone have any suggestions?


----------

